# Hobie Seats question



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I am looking at getting a new kayak for fishing. I have fished out of a Tarpon 140 and it was fine - well very nice. 

I am about to get new kayak and am going with a Hobie for the peddle drive. My problem is should I get a 2014 with the old style seats or the 2016 with the new seats. Has anyone used both seats and is the new seat that much better? (Yes the 2016 is more money).

Also due to the amount of distance I want to go I am looking at the Revolution 13 rather than the Outback? A typical trip is likely going to be 5 plus miles. I tired the Revolution 13 the other day with the old seats and did over 3.5 miles in well under an hour. (One hour later I had it back on the car and was driving down the road before I checked the time - est 3.7 miles plus).

I am leaning toward the older seats and putting the money into fish finders and tackle boxes etc. I hope to be using about twice a week for 2 to 4 hours at a crack.

Thanks,


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a 2014 hobie outback, and I don't mind the seat. That being said, they new seats are nice. The reason I got a 2014, is the were selling leftovers at $1500 rather than $2600 for the new model. If you wanted, there are many seat mods to give you an elevated seat. I believe the best one is a Jackson seat. Almost a drop in... Almost. I plan on doing it in the future. Either way, I think you'll love it. I've got 0 complaints on mine.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

You see the issue. I am lean toward the 2014 and spending the difference on a fish finder, cart, down rigger, etc etc 
Thanks


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Depending on what kinda of fishing you do, I'd stick with an elite 4 or dragonfly 4. Maybe the garming striker 4(don't know much about this one, but hearing good things). Elite or dragonfly you can get the CHIRP version. When I lived in florida, most of my friends rain elite 4's or 5's for offshore(2-4miles) fishing. And they fit the lowrance ready mount. I believe the dragonfly 4 needs alittle modding, not sure.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Well I did it. I went with the 2016 with the upgraded fins and rudder. (Wife talked me into it - got to love her. She said it was the last kayak I was going likely ever buy and if I do not spend it the kids will just spend it).

I got it out Sunday and did 6 miles +/-, less than 2 hours. Got one fish trolling. It turns fast so you are facing them.

I did not put a fish finder on it yet. Likely this week - The Elite 4 looks pretty nice.

The seat is a dream. Even if you splash some water with the raised mesh you stay dry and with the adjustable back you have a lot of choices.

My advice is do not try one unless you are ready to buy one, because you are going to want to upgrade.

Now I am playing with the idea of adding the sail kit. Not so much for me as the wife. She likes to sail. It does not help that they have a used sail at a great price.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Can I ask how much did you paid for your kayak out the door? Also pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

slowpoke said:


> Can I ask how much did you paid for your kayak out the door? Also pictures. Thanks.


It was about 3 grand. That got me upgraded rudder and fins as well as a cart and some accessories (paddle straps, spray lube, and extra tackle tray). List was $2,499, plus tax.

I could have been out the door and ready to go with the 2014 with the old style seat and no cart etc. for half that. (Paddle kayaks really are not a option for the waters I will be fishing).

It looks just like the one on the Hobie web site, it is even yellow: http://www.hobiecat.com/mirage/mirage-revolution-13/

I am happy with it and my wife that said spend the extra money for the better seats.

I am going to have to bring a lot of fish home for dinner to pay for this, ($30.00 dollars a week for two years should do it).


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

I finally get it rigged and ready to go. Yesterday was the first day out rigged. 

The seat worked well. Even with some waves over the side my pants were not too wet and the seat was dry. With all of the adjustments after two hours the back was fine.

I wish the rod holders were a little further back toward the seat but, there was not enough room on the side rail. One advantage to the Outback.

It will run three miles an hour for two hours and I can still walk when I get out. I trolled for about two hours. Still getting the bugs worked out. 

There is room for my flip-flops under the seat. I could likely get a tackle tray under there also. 

All in all it is a sweet ride, even if it is just Tupperware (tm) with peddles.

Now I just need more time!


----------

